
Stakeholders likely to be disrupted by the changeover to self-driving vehicles - robofenix
http://robohub.org/stakeholders-likely-to-be-disrupted-by-the-changeover-to-self-driving-vehicles/
======
sharemywin
I see fast food becoming even more common. If food is delivered cheaply or the
car picks it up on the way to pick me up.

